# Should I Tell Them What It Is?  Shame They Won't Ship.



## Crazy8 (May 25, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162079816196


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)

No. Someone local will get it. If people are to stupid  or lazy to ship, it's their loss.


----------



## ratina (May 25, 2016)

Someone told them


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)

ratina said:


> Someone told them




Nice.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 25, 2016)

Looks like they added shipping too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, but the goodyear double eagle had a cushioner fork...me thinks this is a postwar clipper.
Chris


----------



## Crazy8 (May 26, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Yeah, but the goodyear double eagle had a cushioner fork...me thinks this is a postwar clipper.
> Chris





Seems  like this '41 has the same truss rod set up without the cushioner fork.  Didn't Columbia take over the "Goodyear Double Eagle" brand after the war???


----------



## slick (May 27, 2016)

Its prewar. Look at thr dropouts, look at the flat fender braces.....great deal for someone. If i was closer id be on it. Karla has the girls version in the same condition.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 29, 2016)

So who got it for $380 plus?


----------



## slick (May 29, 2016)

Not bad but the tank will be tough to find and badge. I want a Clipper and thought about it but the lack of tank killed my hopes.


----------

